# renal scan 78708 vs 78709



## graciejean (Jan 28, 2010)

Can anyone clarify the documentation specifics between renal scan single study vs multiple studies?


----------



## kathir.satish@aapc.com (Oct 4, 2011)

*how to code below document*

TECHNIQUE/EXAM DESCRIPTION AND NUMBER OF VIEWS:
Lasix renal scan with diuretic washout, 9/5/2011 2:00 PM.

COMPARISON: CT scan of the abdomen pelvis dated 9/4/2011 and 8/30/2008.

PROCEDURE:
10.0 mCi technetium 99m MAG3 was injected. Imaging of the kidneys was
performed for 20 minutes. The patient then received 20 Lasix intravenously,
and imaging was continued for a total of 60 minutes.

FINDINGS:
Perfusion to the kidneys is prompt and symmetric.

There is prompt right renal uptake and excretion with complete washout
following Lasix administration.

Left kidney shows prompt tubular function and transit to the renal pelvis.
Following the administration of Lasix there is increasing activity in the
renal pelvis with minimal washout. This represents obstruction and is at
the ureteropelvic junction.

The split function is 45.6% on the left and 54.4% on the right.


Left ureteropelvic junction obstruction.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Oct 4, 2011)

This is 78708.


----------

